# NABBA Wales 2009



## Martin Jones




----------



## fit1

Hi Martin, thanks for putting poster up, looks to be a very good show almost 40 competitors so far and tickets are going very well.

Whos going or competing?


----------



## big silver back

I will be there, cant wait :thumb:


----------



## Martin Jones

fit1 said:


> Hi Martin, thanks for putting poster up, looks to be a very good show almost 40 competitors so far and tickets are going very well.
> 
> Whos going or competing?


No problem,

I'm looking forward to Natalie competing. Should be good!!


----------



## Martin Jones

Guest Star at the Welsh

Mr Universe 2008










http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm33/MartinJones2000/IMG_4793.jpg]


----------



## big silver back

I was at the universe, he was awsome he will be a great guest star.


----------



## Martin Jones




----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Good pics Martin. Was a good show with some very happy competitors and also some very unhappy competitors, but hey thats bodybuilding i suppose!


----------



## domifbb

Hey was a good show. Martin do you have any pictures of the juniors?


----------



## Biscuits

Good pics Martin - Natalie looked fantastic :thumb:

A massive well done to Wayne Jones who won the Class 4 and Overall - a brilliant comeback :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974

was a very good show.. Nabba Wales back on the MAP... great turn out good atmosphere.... :thumb: :thumb :

Andy james guest posing was awesome....

steve


----------



## laurie g

andy james dod the west last week- awesome loved his routine so di my missus.. a lil too much hmmm


----------



## gippo

Risca Boys done us proud.


----------



## gippo

Does anyone know if dean took the first timers bottom row middle (looked awsome)


----------



## sbeast007

i wanted to go...always seem to be bloody working tho!


----------



## Martin Jones

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Good pics Martin. Was a good show with some very happy competitors and also some very unhappy competitors, but hey thats bodybuilding i suppose!


Thanks Paul and also thanks for your kind words. I haven't replied mate as I not yet worked out how to PM.


----------



## flatout.com

gippo said:


> Does anyone know if dean took the first timers bottom row middle (looked awsome)


second place mate, very good. just needed a little separation in his legs which i said to him. if he had had that then he would of won hands down IMO


----------



## Martin Jones

domifbb said:


> Hey was a good show. Martin do you have any pictures of the juniors?


I do have some pics of the juniors but haven't uploaded them yet... I will put a link up once I have. Most of the pics are of people I know, didn't stay to the end as I was competing today.


----------



## gippo

flatout.com said:


> second place mate, very good. just needed a little separation in his legs which i said to him. if he had had that then he would of won hands down IMO


 Cheers mike


----------



## JBC Nutrition

gippo said:


> Risca Boys done us proud.


Indeed they did, Congrats to Wayne, as already mentioned great comback and top guy, Dean and Gareth both came in at excellent condition congrats to both of them on placing 2nd and getting an invite to the British. Well done to all the LEAN MACHINE guys. :thumb:


----------



## Martin Jones

Biscuits said:


> Good pics Martin - Natalie looked fantastic :thumb:
> 
> A massive well done to Wayne Jones who won the Class 4 and Overall - a brilliant comeback :thumb:


Hi Laura, thank you for your kind words I will let Natalie know.

I took more photo's of you but it's probably easier to send you a DVD. PM me your address and I'll send them out this week. I would have replied but haven't worked out how to PM.


----------



## Joshua

A great show and really enjoyable. I know there were a few non-bodybuilders who came down to check out what it was all about and got really into it.

*Dean*



gippo said:


> Does anyone know if dean took the first timers bottom row middle (looked awsome)





flatout.com said:


> second place mate, very good. just needed a little separation in his legs which i said to him. if he had had that then he would of won hands down IMO





gippo said:


> Cheers mike





nobbylou said:


> Indeed they did, Congrats to Wayne, as already mentioned great comback and top guy, Dean and Gareth both came in at excellent condition congrats to both of them on placing 2nd and getting an invite to the British. Well done to all the LEAN MACHINE guys. :thumb:


I had not heard of Dean until the show yesterday, but I must admit that Dean's position was a little controversial IMHO (but then again I am no judge). He looked really sharp & very very impressive. He was not as tanned as some of the others, yet inspite of this his definition was top quality IMHO. I can't wait to see his future!

J


----------



## 3752

excelant result for wayne who has a great physique i am sure Lee and the other class 4 guys will push him all the way in southport...well done to Phil spooner aswell.


----------



## stevie flynn

yep, brilliant for wayne who has got a lovely balanced physique.. that class 4 brit is gona be awesome.. i saw wayne robinson at his qualifier today and i couldnt believe how he was looking..!!!!! unreal..

so far, this years brit class 4 we have

ian sturrock (last years champ)

wade stafford (last years 2nd place)

wayne robinson (looking the best ive ever seen him no exageration)

wayne jones (06 champ)

lee calaghan

mike sullivan

and still plenty qualifiers yet to come..

steve


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Joshua said:


> A great show and really enjoyable. I know there were a few non-bodybuilders who came down to check out what it was all about and got really into it.
> 
> *Dean*
> 
> I had not heard of Dean until the show yesterday, but I must admit that Dean's position was a little controversial IMHO (but then again I am no judge). He looked really sharp & very very impressive. He was not as tanned as some of the others, yet inspite of this his definition was top quality IMHO. I can't wait to see his future!
> 
> J


Yes mate, this is what a few people have said regarding his legs and his tan, from looking at his pics he could have had a deeper tan, In fairness to Dean, he has worked very hard the last 8 months or so and im very proud of his achievent, he's a down to earth, genuine good guy. Im sure he'll do well with a bit more experience. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rudedog

Can't beleive I missed this right on my doorstep too


----------



## Joshua

> from looking at his pics he could have had a deeper tan


His definition was great without it IMO, and would only be enhanced with a bit more tanning. I was not knocking his tan, moreso saying that he looked great without it.



> In fairness to Dean, he has worked very hard the last 8 months or so and im very proud of his achievement,


Very impressive work, and he did well - It is a shame that the results did not reflect this. JMHO.



> he's a down to earth, genuine good guy.


Any idea whether he is online? If so any chance of getting him to come here and share his training, diet , etc ideas. I would be very interested.

J


----------



## domifbb

Martin Jones said:


> I do have some pics of the juniors but haven't uploaded them yet... I will put a link up once I have. Most of the pics are of people I know, didn't stay to the end as I was competing today.


Ok Martin, will be good to see them as i was in the juniors came 2nd..

just wondering if you had any good pictures. thanks, i didnt stay till the end either, i fought the class 4 was a good class some very good lads in that class.


----------



## Need-valid-info

i heard tht the guy tht one the juniors was a beast get sum pics up if u please lol


----------



## chrish3901

pics x3


----------



## bigsteve1974

this is the Junior winner


----------



## Need-valid-info

the one in the middle?


----------



## bigsteve1974

yeah one in middle sorry pic a bit big.?...

steve


----------



## Need-valid-info

lol ye tis pretty large but much appreciated


----------



## jem123

Many thanks for all the kind words. I will pass them on to Wayne, Dean Gareth and Gary. It was a superb day for the Lean Machine in Risca and they did themselves and the Gym Proud.

We also brought about 50 supporters down including family, friends and gym members and i would like to take this opportunity to thank them for their support. The boys really appreciated it.

Big thanks also to Gerry, Vince and Neil for helping the boys backstage.

Once again many thanks.

Jeremy.


----------



## johnnyreid

not a great pic of me steve lol mt profile pic was a good shot, my 1st show and i have to say i loved every min, from competing and watchin the big guys!!


----------



## bigsteve1974

johnnyreid said:


> not a great pic of me steve lol mt profile pic was a good shot, my 1st show and i have to say i loved every min, from competing and watchin the big guys!!


Sorry 'bout that i didnt know how to re-size.lol. :lol: ... dont worry about pic you pulled it off on the day and looked good... :thumb:

steve


----------



## johnnyreid

cheers big guy


----------



## jem123

johnnyreid said:


> not a great pic of me steve lol mt profile pic was a good shot, my 1st show and i have to say i loved every min, from competing and watchin the big guys!!


Well done Johnny, thought you looked great mate. Good luck at the British.


----------



## nelzydo

dude he came second. shud have won tho .. gawd nos he put 200percent in ...and hes lookin tops


----------



## 3752

nelzydo said:


> dude he came second. shud have won tho .. gawd nos he put 200percent in ...and hes lookin tops


 i think everyone who competed would of put 200% in to their prep......


----------



## Martin Jones

Here's a another one... and well done Johnny

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm33/MartinJones2000/NABBA%20Welsh%202009%20Evening%20Show/IMG_0050.jpg]

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm33/MartinJones2000/NABBA%20Welsh%202009%20Evening%20Show/IMG_0045.jpg]


----------



## jem123

A Great Shot of the Risca Lads.

Back Row Rod (2nd Class 1) and Gary (4th O 50's)

Front row Wayne (Class 4 winner and overall Mr Wales 2009), Dean (2nd First timers) and Gareth (2nd Class 3).


----------



## bigsteve1974

Martin Jones said:


> Here's a another one... and well done Johnny
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/...258d017c036d42fe39f52a6982a982a88868ea6[/IMG]
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/...11bf3192bc21e74d5a4885d22a9c11e5b121cfd[/IMG]


thats a better pic..... :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid

jem123 said:


> Well done Johnny, thought you looked great mate. Good luck at the British.


Nice one bro, wasn't gonna go because im skint, so went a bit nuts on the old food on the weekend put 17lb back on already lol

I'll have to kick my **** into shape as my sponsor is now gonna sort me out and im goin up lol


----------



## Jay.32

gippo said:


> Risca Boys done us proud.


 WELL DONE RISCA BOYS:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Im so gutted I had to miss this show!! has anyone got any more pics???


----------



## domifbb

nelzydo said:


> dude he came second. shud have won tho .. gawd nos he put 200percent in ...and hes lookin tops


Thnks nelzydo, im happy with where i came anyways, first time i competed, and i was the youngest there too. got a britain invitation so im pleased..


----------



## johnnyreid

domifbb said:


> Thnks nelzydo, im happy with where i came anyways, first time i competed, and i was the youngest there too. got a britain invitation so im pleased..


i find that quite disrespectful mate i put just as much effort in too.... i dieted real hard for 16 weeks, it was my very first time on that stage too....

please give me a bit more credit!


----------



## domifbb

johnnyreid said:


> i find that quite disrespectful mate i put just as much effort in too.... i dieted real hard for 16 weeks, it was my very first time on that stage too....
> 
> please give me a bit more credit!


I know yeah, i werent aiming anything at you m8, i was just im happy with where i came, and im happy for you! you going the brits m8?


----------



## johnnyreid

domifbb said:


> I know yeah, i werent aiming anything at you m8, i was just im happy with where i came, and im happy for you! you going the brits m8?


yeah bro got plenty of improvements to make for the brits conditionin could be tighter deeper striations etc, u???


----------



## domifbb

johnnyreid said:


> yeah bro got plenty of improvements to make for the brits conditionin could be tighter deeper striations etc, u???


Yeah im going the brits, just basically the same as you really, want to get my legs out more, better conditioning, and i now know i can intake a few more carbs to fill out a bit more..


----------



## johnnyreid

good shout ill see u there in 25 days pal


----------



## flatout.com

johnnyreid said:


> good shout ill see u there in 25 days pal





johnnyreid said:


> yeah bro got plenty of improvements to make for the brits conditionin could be tighter deeper striations etc, u???


you were both very good imo, amazing for your age


----------



## big silver back

Fair play Jonny Reid was something else, good luck at the britain mate give 'em hell!!!!


----------



## johnnyreid

cheers big man much appreciated, it was u was talking to back stage wernt it??


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> cheers big man much appreciated, it was u was talking to back stage wernt it??


Yes mate i was there, i had a bit of a trial run its a bit new to me and i wanted to see what it was all about only dieted for 6 weeks next year i'll take it a bit more seriously. Like i said, backstage and onstage you looked awsome and im sure you will do yourself and wales proud at the british. Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid

big silver back said:


> Yes mate i was there, i had a bit of a trial run its a bit new to me and i wanted to see what it was all about only dieted for 6 weeks next year i'll take it a bit more seriously. Like i said, backstage and onstage you looked awsome and im sure you will do yourself and wales proud at the british. Well done mate. :thumb:


Thanks mate i really appreciate it....

I remember chatting to u mate.... yeah u deffo got the mass aint u, give urself a 16 week diet next yr and put all that bloody bulk to use  .....

It was my first time and i think if i can improve my condition and my posing for the brits ill be in the running, well i hope, lol.....


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> Thanks mate i really appreciate it....
> 
> I remember chatting to u mate.... yeah u deffo got the mass aint u, give urself a 16 week diet next yr and put all that bloody bulk to use  .....
> 
> It was my first time and i think if i can improve my condition and my posing for the brits ill be in the running, well i hope, lol.....


You'll do just fine mate :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid

Hope so bro, i had a bad rebound and put 2 stone on but ive managed to get 9 lbs off already.... plenty of cardio near to a depleting diet and hopefully in 3 weeks time i can turn up a little tighter and place....

What places get invited to the universe does anyone know? and am i right in thinking those who dont qualify for universe the nearest 2 competitors go to nabba world?!


----------



## bigsteve1974

johnnyreid said:


> Hope so bro, i had a bad rebound and put 2 stone on but ive managed to get 9 lbs off already.... plenty of cardio near to a depleting diet and hopefully in 3 weeks time i can turn up a little tighter and place....
> 
> What places get invited to the universe does anyone know? and am i right in thinking those who dont qualify for universe the nearest 2 competitors go to nabba world?!


TOP 6 Mate


----------



## johnnyreid

top 6 go to the universe??


----------



## bigsteve1974

johnnyreid said:


> top 6 go to the universe??


top 6 qualify for the universe i think its down to the Organisers who invite you to the worlds.... i maybe wrong tho.?

Steve


----------



## johnnyreid

that would be cool i think i can make top 6 so i can go universe 

happy days, cheers Steve!!


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> that would be cool i think i can make top 6 so i can go universe
> 
> happy days, cheers Steve!!


Jonny Reid, Jr Mr wales, Jr Mr Britain and Jr Mr Universe 2009. Got a nice ring to it don't you think?? Its a brilliant achevement winning the Wales and getting invited to the Britain everything else is a bonus. One thing is for sure you are gonna give them all a run for their money! Give it socks mate, the best of luck to you and like you said it could be your year. :thumb:


----------



## uknumbr14

Vey good show, some excellent competitors this year, jr was superb.

Was that you Johnny? i won the nabba wales back in 2007, hope to compete again in october time. Wales are definately churning out some great bbs at the moment.


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> Thanks mate i really appreciate it....
> 
> I remember chatting to u mate.... yeah u deffo got the mass aint u, give urself a 16 week diet next yr and put all that bloody bulk to use  .....
> 
> It was my first time and i think if i can improve my condition and my posing for the brits ill be in the running, well i hope, lol.....


Its back to Powerlifting for me Bodybuilding is to much like hard work!!!


----------



## johnnyreid

big silver back said:


> Jonny Reid, Jr Mr wales, Jr Mr Britain and Jr Mr Universe 2009. Got a nice ring to it don't you think?? Its a brilliant achevement winning the Wales and getting invited to the Britain everything else is a bonus. One thing is for sure you are gonna give them all a run for their money! Give it socks mate, the best of luck to you and like you said it could be your year. :thumb:


we'll see what sorta condition i can get but i've been bodybulding only for about 8 months so i think give me some time and i think i could maybe achieve something big in this sport 

its a lifestyle choice and i love it 

U watchin the brits??


----------



## johnnyreid

uknumbr14 said:


> Vey good show, some excellent competitors this year, jr was superb.
> 
> Was that you Johnny? i won the nabba wales back in 2007, hope to compete again in october time. Wales are definately churning out some great bbs at the moment.


Yeah bro was my first time dieting kinda hit or miss but i spose it worked out, wanna get some freaky condition for the brits so i can maybe take home a trophy and make the universe in october 

ur right tho mate the welsh was a real good show this year!!


----------



## doggrapp lifter

no mate,malcom took it.from merthyr tydfil bald lime green trunks .


----------



## dan num01

hey mate just got to say u looked amzine m8 iam also going to the brits i won the south west jouniers its going to be alsome brit this year see u on the stage m8 cheers Dan


----------



## 3752

dan num01 said:


> hey mate just got to say u looked amzine m8 iam also going to the brits i won the south west jouniers its going to be alsome brit this year see u on the stage m8 cheers Dan


Dan get yourself in shape and you will be the one to beat mate very well put together physique just a little soft at the west which i am sure you know....


----------



## johnnyreid

dan num01 said:


> hey mate just got to say u looked amzine m8 iam also going to the brits i won the south west jouniers its going to be alsome brit this year see u on the stage m8 cheers Dan


u too bro ur pics look awesome.... It was my 1st time dieting and its all coming in well, I'm not going up to the brits with any expectations but i dont think either of us would go if you didn't think you had a chance....

I've added you on fb pal send me a message or something!


----------



## dan num01

johnnyreid said:


> u too bro ur pics look awesome.... It was my 1st time dieting and its all coming in well, I'm not going up to the brits with any expectations but i dont think either of us would go if you didn't think you had a chance....
> 
> I've added you on fb pal send me a message or something!


hey m8 thanks m8 tryed realy hard for that it was my first time dieting aswell i diet down from 19 stone wich it was a big acvivement for me hey m8 we both stand a chance at the brits we got to beat the north boys there hard to beat lol.

did u add me on facebook m8 i had a look i didnt see you buddy wb Dan


----------



## Need-valid-info

@johnnyreid only 8 months thts impressive. How long have you been lifting weights for?


----------



## johnnyreid

dan num01 said:


> hey m8 thanks m8 tryed realy hard for that it was my first time dieting aswell i diet down from 19 stone wich it was a big acvivement for me hey m8 we both stand a chance at the brits we got to beat the north boys there hard to beat lol.
> 
> did u add me on facebook m8 i had a look i didnt see you buddy wb Dan


yeah ditto i came from about 18.6 ish dude.... yeah well i cant wait for it even if i dont place top 3 as long as im happy with how i look i won't complain with being 1st diet....

i think i added u unless i've added wrong guy lmao... :S


----------



## johnnyreid

Need-valid-info said:


> @johnnyreid only 8 months thts impressive. How long have you been lifting weights for?


i played rugby till i was 19 so kind of messed about with weights a little bit but nothing consistant. then had an injury so got into it more put weight on and then thought hey i like this.... then 8 months later here i am, all thanks to my sponsor though he watches me closely!!


----------



## Need-valid-info

i'm guessin ur not a natty? Impressive genetics regardless whether you are or not


----------



## jono26

i think rod knight might do some damage at the britts

Back Row Rod (2nd Class 1) and Gary (4th O 50's)

Front row Wayne (Class 4 winner and overall Mr Wales 2009), Dean (2nd First timers) and Gareth (2nd Class 3).


----------



## jem123

Just trained with Rod this morning and he is looking excellent - much sharper than at the Welsh.

It should be a good show.


----------



## johnnyreid

Who's going to the brits up at southport? i nearly decided not to go but i am now i sorted cash flow troubles 

would be nice to know who of the welsh boys are going as im sure we will all only have a handfull of supporters up there and got to stick together lol


----------



## jem123

johnnyreid said:


> Who's going to the brits up at southport? i nearly decided not to go but i am now i sorted cash flow troubles
> 
> would be nice to know who of the welsh boys are going as im sure we will all only have a handfull of supporters up there and got to stick together lol


Hi mate,

Out of the Risca lads Gareth Orchard 2nd Class 3 and Rod Knight, 2nd class 1 are going up. Wayne is giving the british a miss and going straight to the universe and Deans british finals are later in the year.

When you see the lads in southport say hello to them - they are good guys. I will tell them to look out for ya. All us welsh lads got to stick together mate! haha

Good luck with the show anyway- I think you will do wales proud mate.

Jeremy


----------



## johnnyreid

jem123 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Out of the Risca lads Gareth Orchard 2nd Class 3 and Rod Knight, 2nd class 1 are going up. Wayne is giving the british a miss and going straight to the universe and Deans british finals are later in the year.
> 
> When you see the lads in southport say hello to them - they are good guys. I will tell them to look out for ya. All us welsh lads got to stick together mate! haha
> 
> Good luck with the show anyway- I think you will do wales proud mate.
> 
> Jeremy


That would be cool, see if u know what hotel their staying at, im stayin at the prince of wales arond the corner (loved the name)

not sure what they look like, i know theres a pic above but i'll probably forget lol

thnx 4 the luck wishes mate its much appreciated, it's a scary day for me, 1st time dieting and 2nd time ever on stage is on such a big stage.... but i'll rock up and do what i can and hopefully make the universe ... well thats the plan lol


----------



## 3752

How can Wayne do the Universe without qualifying first at the Brits?


----------



## fit1

Wales is a member of Nabba international so as such can send a Welsh team to the worlds and Universe, as the overall winner at the Welsh Championships Wayne gets an invite from me to the Worlds and Universe if he wishes to compete.

As some people know i havnt been to well for a number of weeks even leeding up to the welsh championships i struggled with the organising but it went off fantastically well due to the tremendous support from all the competitors, supporters and many gym owners around Wales, thank you all very very much i am eternally gratefull, i hope you all had a great day and will come back and support the show next year.

Cheers for now Mike.


----------



## flexwright

Pscarb said:


> How can Wayne do the Universe without qualifying first at the Brits?


good question


----------



## flexwright

johnnyreid said:


> That would be cool, see if u know what hotel their staying at, im stayin at the prince of wales arond the corner (loved the name)
> 
> not sure what they look like, i know theres a pic above but i'll probably forget lol
> 
> thnx 4 the luck wishes mate its much appreciated, it's a scary day for me, 1st time dieting and 2nd time ever on stage is on such a big stage.... but i'll rock up and do what i can and hopefully make the universe ... well thats the plan lol


i have been thinking about going up but its a money think as always


----------



## johnnyreid

flexwright said:


> i have been thinking about going up but its a money think as always


hotel cost me £54 for 2 people for the sat night, am drivin up early sat take about 3 hourse get there by about 9 and be ready for the show to start at 10 i hope lol


----------



## 3752

fit1 said:


> Wales is a member of Nabba international so as such can send a Welsh team to the worlds and Universe, as the overall winner at the Welsh Championships Wayne gets an invite from me to the Worlds and Universe if he wishes to compete.
> 
> As some people know i havnt been to well for a number of weeks even leeding up to the welsh championships i struggled with the organising but it went off fantastically well due to the tremendous support from all the competitors, supporters and many gym owners around Wales, thank you all very very much i am eternally gratefull, i hope you all had a great day and will come back and support the show next year.
> 
> Cheers for now Mike.


so many different rules to be honest i think that you should not be able to do this and should qualify at the British like everyone else does


----------



## flexwright

Pscarb said:


> so many different rules to be honest i think that you should not be able to do this and should qualify at the British like everyone else does


is this not the case at other shows? thought there would have been a consistency at all shows


----------



## 3752

personelly i don't think it is fair that if you come from Wales/Scotland/Ireland you do not have to do the British Finals to qualify for the universe i think Jimmy salmon did this the other year he won class 4 at the scottish NABBA show then skipped the Britian to go to the worlds.......for us in England we have to qualify via the finals plus how can you compete at a show like the universe against the best in the world when you have not competed against the best in the UK??


----------



## Need-valid-info

i dunno it sounds like bull**** to me if what ur saying is true


----------



## flexwright

Pscarb said:


> personelly i don't think it is fair that if you come from Wales/Scotland/Ireland you do not have to do the British Finals to qualify for the universe i think Jimmy salmon did this the other year he won class 4 at the scottish NABBA show then skipped the Britian to go to the worlds.......for us in England we have to qualify via the finals plus *how can you compete at a show like the universe against the best in the world when you have not competed against the best in the UK?*?


Spot on there Paul, can they say they are the best or compete as one of the best if they have not won the Britain


----------



## fit1

Hi Paul,

So you guys in England are excluded from the MR ENGLAND comp in october are you? which is a direct qualifier for the Universe without doing your area show or britain finals i think not, so like you i dont think its fair you have singled out Wales,Scotland and Ireland when you to could qualify for just the Universe in the same way. I pick who qualifies in Wales very carefully because i dont want athletes doing World and Universe just because they can and then being out there depth, lets not forget Wayne won class4 at the Brits a couple years ago he competed at the Welsh easily as good if not better than then so i think his place at the Universe is well deserved. Also i think Wales will easily qualify at least another 4 athletes at the Brits for the Universe this year by way of top 6 placings posibly more such was the standard at the Wales.

At the end of the day i am just trying to look after my athletes in Wales and try and further the sport here thats what all reps should be doing in there areas if thats wrong of me then so be it,

Need-valid-info, so if you won the overall Wales and was invited to the World and Universe would you still consider it bull----? Just trying to do my best for you welsh guys.


----------



## big silver back

fit1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> So you guys in England are excluded from the MR ENGLAND comp in october are you? which is a direct qualifier for the Universe without doing your area show or britain finals i think not, so like you i dont think its fair you have singled out Wales,Scotland and Ireland when you to could qualify for just the Universe in the same way. I pick who qualifies in Wales very carefully because i dont want athletes doing World and Universe just because they can and then being out there depth, lets not forget Wayne won class4 at the Brits a couple years ago he competed at the Welsh easily as good if not better than then so i think his place at the Universe is well deserved. Also i think Wales will easily qualify at least another 4 athletes at the Brits for the Universe this year by way of top 6 placings posibly more such was the standard at the Wales.
> 
> At the end of the day i am just trying to look after my athletes in Wales and try and further the sport here thats what all reps should be doing in there areas if thats wrong of me then so be it,
> 
> Need-valid-info, so if you won the overall Wales and was invited to the World and Universe would you still consider it bull----? Just trying to do my best for you welsh guys.


 Good shout mate :thumb:


----------



## Need-valid-info

fit1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Need-valid-info, so if you won the overall Wales and was invited to the World and Universe would you still consider it bull----? Just trying to do my best for you welsh guys.


Ye i was trynna sound non biased i do not know the ins and outs of this sport but judging from what others were saying and tht is all i can go by due to my limited knowledge it sounded a bit unfair but once you put your point forward i now get the full picture.


----------



## 3752

yes but is the Mr England not open to all athletes from Wales/Scotland and ireland? i was under the impression that any one could enter this show and qualify for the universe or am i wrong?

yes Wayne did win class 4 in 2006 alot can change in that time as you rightly know we have different guys in class 4 these days i just don't see why Wayne cannot earn his place against the best in Britain to compete against the best in the world....this is not a dig at Wayne in any way as i feel he is one of the top guys in class 4 in this country.....and please don't make it sound like i am having a go at either you or the Welsh show as i am not and you know me better just asking a question



fit1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> So you guys in England are excluded from the MR ENGLAND comp in october are you? which is a direct qualifier for the Universe without doing your area show or britain finals i think not, so like you i dont think its fair you have singled out Wales,Scotland and Ireland when you to could qualify for just the Universe in the same way. I pick who qualifies in Wales very carefully because i dont want athletes doing World and Universe just because they can and then being out there depth, lets not forget Wayne won class4 at the Brits a couple years ago he competed at the Welsh easily as good if not better than then so i think his place at the Universe is well deserved. Also i think Wales will easily qualify at least another 4 athletes at the Brits for the Universe this year by way of top 6 placings posibly more such was the standard at the Wales.
> 
> At the end of the day i am just trying to look after my athletes in Wales and try and further the sport here thats what all reps should be doing in there areas if thats wrong of me then so be it,
> 
> Need-valid-info, so if you won the overall Wales and was invited to the World and Universe would you still consider it bull----? Just trying to do my best for you welsh guys.


----------



## johnnyreid

fit1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> So you guys in England are excluded from the MR ENGLAND comp in october are you? which is a direct qualifier for the Universe without doing your area show or britain finals i think not, so like you i dont think its fair you have singled out Wales,Scotland and Ireland when you to could qualify for just the Universe in the same way. I pick who qualifies in Wales very carefully because i dont want athletes doing World and Universe just because they can and then being out there depth, lets not forget Wayne won class4 at the Brits a couple years ago he competed at the Welsh easily as good if not better than then so i think his place at the Universe is well deserved. Also i think Wales will easily qualify at least another 4 athletes at the Brits for the Universe this year by way of top 6 placings posibly more such was the standard at the Wales.
> 
> At the end of the day i am just trying to look after my athletes in Wales and try and further the sport here thats what all reps should be doing in there areas if thats wrong of me then so be it,
> 
> Need-valid-info, so if you won the overall Wales and was invited to the World and Universe would you still consider it bull----? Just trying to do my best for you welsh guys.


Good point, very much agreed!!! simple really if you want to qualify for universe without brits do the mr england if not dont moan ..... in short lol


----------



## flexwright

fit1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> So you guys in England are excluded from the MR ENGLAND comp in october are you? which is a direct qualifier for the Universe without doing your area show or britain finals i think not, so like you i dont think its fair you have singled out Wales,Scotland and Ireland when you to could qualify for just the Universe in the same way. I pick who qualifies in Wales very carefully because i dont want athletes doing World and Universe just because they can and then being out there depth, lets not forget Wayne won class4 at the Brits a couple years ago he competed at the Welsh easily as good if not better than then so i think his place at the Universe is well deserved. Also i think Wales will easily qualify at least another 4 athletes at the Brits for the Universe this year by way of top 6 placings posibly more such was the standard at the Wales.
> 
> At the end of the day i am just trying to look after my athletes in Wales and try and further the sport here thats what all reps should be doing in there areas if thats wrong of me then so be it,
> 
> Need-valid-info, so if you won the overall Wales and was invited to the World and Universe would you still consider it bull----? Just trying to do my best for you welsh guys.


good shout there mike


----------



## 3752

johnnyreid said:


> Good point, very much agreed!!! simple really if you want to qualify for universe without brits do the mr england if not dont moan ..... in short lol


Not moaning buddy just asking a question......although as usual the welsh feel picked on when a simple question is asked 

weird how the guys who agree all come from Wales


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> Not moaning buddy just asking a question......although as usual the welsh feel picked on when a simple question is asked
> 
> weird how the guys who agree all come from Wales


 dont be racist :lol:


----------



## 3752

its not racist its fact...

i asked a simple question all of a sudden i am not being fair and moaning......please!!!!


----------



## johnnyreid

Pscarb said:


> Not moaning buddy just asking a question......although as usual the welsh feel picked on when a simple question is asked
> 
> weird how the guys who agree all come from Wales


I didn't mean that you were moaning sorry paul, just that if there was an injustace in the system i would agree otherwise. There's only the special case of the likes of Wayne though, in general we all have to go through that extra little bit of torture....

hope i didn't seem funny with my comment mate!


----------



## 3752

to be honest mate it did come across that way....

i have nothing against any one who takes advantage of the current system i just feel it should be the same for every one seeing as anyone can compete at the Mr England then you should only be able to qualify at the Britain or the England....then it is the same for everyone i don't see how this is unfair against anyone as Fit1 has pointed out Wayne is a prevouise Britain winner so i don't understand why he does not do the Britain he would qualify for the Uni and it would make for a better show this in my opinion is better for NABBA and class 4 as a whole and Fit1 would would still have wayne in his team.......


----------



## johnnyreid

fair point, it was early and i am low on carbs ...  appologies anyways paul!!


----------



## flexwright

Pscarb said:


> its not racist its fact...
> 
> i asked a simple question all of a sudden i am not being fair and moaning......please!!!!


i feel it was a justified question to ask, if you dont ask you dont know!!!


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> Not moaning buddy just asking a question......although as usual the welsh feel picked on when a simple question is asked
> 
> weird how the guys who agree all come from Wales


We're only agree coz hes right, the welsh dont do gettin picked on :angry:

Only joking mate they are both good points :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

johnnyreid said:


> fair point, it was early and i am low on carbs ...  appologies anyways paul!!


no problem mate i do not take things to heart....good luck with the last week of prep mate



big silver back said:


> Only joking mate they are both good points :thumbup1:


they are buddy just think making it the same for everyone is the way forward.....the only welsh i pick on are those i prep so this year i get to pick on 3 of them and they can't say a thing


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> no problem mate i do not take things to heart....good luck with the last week of prep mate
> 
> they are buddy just think making it the same for everyone is the way forward.....the only welsh i pick on are those i prep so this year i get to pick on 3 of them and they can't say a thing


If i see you at the Britain i'll come and say hi, always enjoy reading your posts mate :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyreid

paul are you doing marcs prep??


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> If i see you at the Britain i'll come and say hi, always enjoy reading your posts mate :thumbup1:


yes mate please do, glad you like my posts...



johnnyreid said:


> paul are you doing marcs prep??


yes mate i am, i have been coaching him for the last 8months and he has come on loads in the next few weeks we start the prep for the Port Talbot show


----------



## johnnyreid

yes mate i am, i have been coaching him for the last 8months and he has come on loads in the next few weeks we start the prep for the Port Talbot show


----------



## flexwright

yes mate i am, i have been coaching him for the last 8months and *he has come on loads in the next few *weeks we start the prep for the Port Talbot show

i can second that paul, marc is going to be one to watch imo

who else are you helping at the show?


----------



## 3752

Steve Fairchild and Rhian George i am expecting good things from all 3.....


----------



## johnnyreid

Pscarb said:


> Steve Fairchild and Rhian George i am expecting good things from all 3.....


Your coaching Rhian? she is absolutely immense, and a really nice girl, got to be said paul you picked them well.....

Rhian will go all the way mark my words...


----------



## flexwright

Pscarb said:


> *Steve Fairchild* and Rhian George i am expecting good things from all 3.....


another big name in welsh BB


----------



## 3752

johnnyreid said:


> Your coaching Rhian? she is absolutely immense, and a really nice girl, got to be said paul you picked them well.....
> 
> Rhian will go all the way mark my words...


yes she will mate and she is absolutely bonkers 



flexwright said:


> another big name in welsh BB


Steve will shock a few this year we have changed his physique by doing core work to help his midsection after a few mistakes in his early years.....


----------



## flexwright

Pscarb said:


> Steve will shock a few this year we have changed his physique by doing core work to help his midsection after a few mistakes in his early years.....


i seen steve at the barry show, was looking allot in great shape


----------



## Joshua

Rhian, Steve and Marc - A very impressive group you have there Paul!

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of them.

J


----------



## doggrapp lifter

going slightly off the subject,i personaly feel a little let down,i was hoping to be at least given the chance to get a second pop at wayne at the brits.as there was 1 point in it at the welsh beetween myself and wayne'.

but who am i to complain ! saying that after winning the overall last year at the welsh.and asking for a bye this year to the brits for financial and work related comitments,and being flatly told no.i suppose as the story goes "its not what you know"or even "if your face dont fit" im sure you get my drift.

And a thanks to paul for bringing this to my attention.

see you all at southport have a safe journey and take to many pictures.thanks lee callaghan ( 3 amp ). :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Lee did you not get offered a Bye last year to the Universe after winning the overall mate?


----------



## doggrapp lifter

no i didnt paul,i wouldnt of wanted to,i did inquire about getting a bye thru to the finals,but was told i had to do the nabba wales AGAiN.like you said wots the point in going up against the best in the universe if you aint earned that right,there you go.musnt grumble i suppose.

Its a funny ol game.the best part is the people you meet and the freindships you gain.and thats wot gives me the kick up the **** to avoid the hunger at 3am when you wake up smelling the mcdonals latest deal that always seems to come around during contest time WTF haha.


----------



## jem123

In all due respect guys it is Wayne's perogitive if he chooses to miss the British finals and go straight to the Universe. As a former winner of The british class 4 and a runner up in the worlds Wayne certainly has earned the right to do this and will be very competitive on the universe stage. He wants to give himself the best opportunity to give the universe his best shot and he is working within the current qualifing criteria of NABBA as he is a national champion.

May i also offer up my best wishes to yourself Lee for the british finals. I expect you to do very well as you have a classy physique mate.


----------



## 3752

jem123 said:


> In all due respect guys it is Wayne's perogitive if he chooses to miss the British finals and go straight to the Universe. As a former winner of The british class 4 and a runner up in the worlds Wayne certainly has earned the right to do this and will be very competitive on the universe stage. He wants to give himself the best opportunity to give the universe his best shot and he is working within the current qualifing criteria of NABBA as he is a national champion.
> 
> May i also offer up my best wishes to yourself Lee for the british finals. I expect you to do very well as you have a classy physique mate.


with all due respect and if this is the case why was Lee not given the opportunity last year seeing as he was the national champion for Wales maybe fit1 can explain this??

it would seem that this is only offered when it suits NABBA Wales??

their are 2 qualifiers for the Universe the England and the Britain finals where all are entitled to enter so the question has to be asked why Wales get to side step the 2 qualifiers for the universe when guys in the UK have to do them?? plus if this is the case then why was Lee not offered the same deal last year?? as fit1 has said he made the decision in the best interest of wales.....was this not the case last year?? why is Wayne being treated differently to Lee??

i have said this before that this is not a dig at either Wayne or Wales but these questions do need to be answered......


----------



## bentleymiller

I will be at the next one definitely guys.


----------



## fit1

Hi Paul, i think i have answered all the questions about Nabba Wales with regard to the Universe and Worlds in earlier threads. I think in the above threads there seems to be some confusion,after winning the Welsh championships last year Lee did get an invite to the Britain, Universe and Worlds, in fact he had a double invite to the Universe as he placed 6th at the Brits. Lee did the Britain then the Worlds (flights and accomodation paid for by me part of his prize for winning the Welsh) for his own reasons he did not do the Universe, when everyone sees the improvements he has made by taking that time out you will see it was worth it.

It reads in the above threads as if i favour Wayne, i dont, i did not know until a week after the Welsh that Wayne could not do the Britain, he has his own reasons for this which i am not willing to discuss, but just a quick question Paul once i had spoken to Wayne about this do you think i should have withdrawn his invite to the Universe also.

I think your comment about the Welsh side stepping Universe qualifiers is unfair we dont, i have explained this to you in other threads if you still dont understand i dont care im not breaking or bending any rules, and i am going to carry on looking out for the Welsh competitors and will always defend them when i need to.

On a brighter note we have a fantastic team coming up to the British, top contenders in the juniors, masters o/40, o/50 and some superb misters and not forgetting Natalie in the ladies trained figure massive improvements from last year. All the very best to you all i am there all day so if you have any problems let me know i will do my best to sort them.

cheers for now see you all at the Brits, Mike.


----------



## 3752

Mike the point i make about the side stepping universe qualifiers is valid as for everyone else the 2 opportunities are the Britain and England shows Wayne is not doing either so how is this not side stepping them? and why me asking this question do you consider it harsh?

As i have said multiple times Mike i have nothing but respect for Wayne so please don't make this an issue between me and him by asking if i think you should withdraw his invite shame on your for trying to do this.....my point has always been that in my and others eyes it is unfair that the welsh get a 3rd chance to go to the Universe and competitors in Britain do not have this chance.....

as for the point about Lee winning and being offered an invite to the Uni last year you will See by his own reply he was not offered the invite to the universe this was not something i made up.......

Mike if you do not like to be asked questions about the decisions made at the NABBA Wales show then i suggest you stop coming on the board as all i have done from the start is ask a question that is all but your tone of your posts come back as if i have insulted you and wales.......you do not need to defend anyone from wales as no one is being attacked......


----------



## fit1

Hi Paul,

After reading the last few post by yourself and Lee i was brassed off, as anyone that knows me would tell you nothing usually bothers me im quite laid back but if you re-read the posts they can look personal, i have had 5 calls over the last few days asking me what have i done to upset you both, the insinuation is there that i am favouring Wayne and basically doing as i please in Wales this is not the case, i will try and explain once more even though as i have said i explained it all in previous post so it is annoying to have to re-explain considering it was you who ask the question then.

On your first point, Athletes in Wales are not side stepping Universe qualifiers, as with Scotland and Ireland on the world map although we are part of the UK we are also a country, with Bodybuilding in Nabba this gives the reps of these countries the opportunity to pay a fee to become part of Nabba International (maybe i should just pocket this money) this allows us to send teams to the Universe and World championships the same as Germany, France, Spain etc.these countries run national championships to qualify there athletes they dont have to compete in any other show they qualify for Worlds and Universe, I run a national championships the Nabba Mr + Miss Wales i mainly qualify athletes for the Britain (19 athletes this year) but the overall winner gets an invite to the Worlds and Universe if he wishes to take this up. I do like to see athletes do the Britain but it is not a condition that they have to, as ive said Wayne has reasons for not doing the Britain, the way its being portrayed is that he thinks hes to good and just wants to do the Universe this is not the case.I can not see why anyone would see this as unfair the overall winner at the Welsh have been given this oppertunity for the last 6 years.

On your second point athletes in Wales dont get 3 chances to represent there country they get 1 at the Wales if this fails they can qualify at the Britain or England but then they represent the UK.

On your third point, if you read my reply properly i havnt said anywhere that it was something you made up i just answered the question with facts, i am not or never will be a liar Lee was invited to the Universe and Lee Knows that wether he was confused during his decarbing or just wanted to make me look stupid by answering your question like he did thats for Lee to explain.

As for your last point i dont and never have minded answering questions if people look around the forums i am on a few and have answered many difficult questions, yes you are just asking questions but to be fair if you look back at your questions and comments on this topic on this thread and on the Britain thread you do seem to have your teeth into something that you dont want to let go, i have explained all the above before.

Personally i dont think you are trying to insult me or wales but the last few post by yourself and Lee do read a little pointed even if they are not meant to.

I thought having reps on here was a good idea but this is why there isnt any, as a moderator i repect your advice so your suggestion to stop posting is noted.


----------



## jem123

fit1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> After reading the last few post by yourself and Lee i was brassed off, as anyone that knows me would tell you nothing usually bothers me im quite laid back but if you re-read the posts they can look personal, i have had 5 calls over the last few days asking me what have i done to upset you both, the insinuation is there that i am favouring Wayne and basically doing as i please in Wales this is not the case, i will try and explain once more even though as i have said i explained it all in previous post so it is annoying to have to re-explain considering it was you who ask the question then.
> 
> On your first point, Athletes in Wales are not side stepping Universe qualifiers, as with Scotland and Ireland on the world map although we are part of the UK we are also a country, with Bodybuilding in Nabba this gives the reps of these countries the opportunity to pay a fee to become part of Nabba International (maybe i should just pocket this money) this allows us to send teams to the Universe and World championships the same as Germany, France, Spain etc.these countries run national championships to qualify there athletes they dont have to compete in any other show they qualify for Worlds and Universe, I run a national championships the Nabba Mr + Miss Wales i mainly qualify athletes for the Britain (19 athletes this year) but the overall winner gets an invite to the Worlds and Universe if he wishes to take this up. I do like to see athletes do the Britain but it is not a condition that they have to, as ive said Wayne has reasons for not doing the Britain, the way its being portrayed is that he thinks hes to good and just wants to do the Universe this is not the case.I can not see why anyone would see this as unfair the overall winner at the Welsh have been given this oppertunity for the last 6 years.
> 
> On your second point athletes in Wales dont get 3 chances to represent there country they get 1 at the Wales if this fails they can qualify at the Britain or England but then they represent the UK.
> 
> On your third point, if you read my reply properly i havnt said anywhere that it was something you made up i just answered the question with facts, i am not or never will be a liar Lee was invited to the Universe and Lee Knows that wether he was confused during his decarbing or just wanted to make me look stupid by answering your question like he did thats for Lee to explain.
> 
> As for your last point i dont and never have minded answering questions if people look around the forums i am on a few and have answered many difficult questions, yes you are just asking questions but to be fair if you look back at your questions and comments on this topic on this thread and on the Britain thread you do seem to have your teeth into something that you dont want to let go, i have explained all the above before.
> 
> Personally i dont think you are trying to insult me or wales but the last few post by yourself and Lee do read a little pointed even if they are not meant to.
> 
> I thought having reps on here was a good idea but this is why there isnt any, as a moderator i repect your advice so your suggestion to stop posting is noted.


Kills off the arguement. So Lee, as the overall Mr Wales last year could have sidestepped the britian and gone straight to the universe as could the previous overall winners for the last few years.

Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## 3752

fit1 said:


> i have had 5 calls over the last few days asking me what have i done to upset you both, the insinuation is there that i am favouring Wayne and basically doing as i please in Wales this is not the case


I have not said in any of my posts that you are favouring Wayne in any way nor have i said you are doing what you want...if you look back at the posts i have said on numerous occasions i do not think this is right that you can send someone to the Universe that does not compete against the best in their class from the UK. Mike you have not upset me in any way this is a discussion forum.....



fit1 said:


> I run a national championships the Nabba Mr + Miss Wales i mainly qualify athletes for the Britain (19 athletes this year) but the overall winner gets an invite to the Worlds and Universe if he wishes to take this up. I do like to see athletes do the Britain but it is not a condition that they have to, as ive said Wayne has reasons for not doing the Britain, the way its being portrayed is that he thinks hes to good and just wants to do the Universe this is not the case.I can not see why anyone would see this as unfair the overall winner at the Welsh have been given this oppertunity for the last 6 years.


now this does make my blood boil i and no one else has said that Wayne sees himself as to good to do the Britain please do not make this into that sort of issue if you read back you will see my point is with the system.



fit1 said:


> On your second point athletes in Wales dont get 3 chances to represent there country they get 1 at the Wales if this fails they can qualify at the Britain or England but then they represent the UK.{/quote]
> 
> again you have misinterpretated my posts i said 3 chances to qualify for the universe which is true....now reading your above quote it reads as they will represent Wales but if this fails they will represent the UK? what as a 2nd choice?.
> 
> weird how you tell me to read your posts properly but you neglect not to read mine....where did i call you a liar? Lee himself said he never received an invite to the Universe last year i and other can only go by what the guy who actually won the Overall in 2008 says.
> 
> to be fair Mike it was a closed subject for me as i was happy until i was mailed by several people in wales who claimed that Lee had not had the invite last year then Lee himself asked the question....as for my points being pointed....please Mike all your posts have the tone that you are being picked on and need to defend yourself even after i have said this is nothing personal for me just wanting to clear it all up as like you i have been asked over email in the last 3 days why guys in Wales get to choose who they represent........
> 
> there you go quoting half of what i said my suggestion was if you did not like to be challenged to stop posting, Mike this is nothing personnel at all i like you and always have done what you do for NABBA and Wales is great, unfortunately true feelings cannot be portrayed by a few words on a forum....i have learnt something from this thread that i never knew and that is where NABBA Wales sit with NABBA international......all i am after is a Consistancy through the Fed....
> 
> we all appreciate the time you spend on the forums as like you say not many take the time i certainly would not like you to stop but the choice is yours......


----------



## 3752

jem123 said:


> Kills off the arguement. So Lee, as the overall Mr Wales last year could have sidestepped the britian and gone straight to the universe as could the previous overall winners for the last few years.
> 
> Seems pretty clear to me.


you live in wales correct??


----------



## flexwright

I think the issue is the need for consistency throughout the fed, for all areas of the country to have the same chances as everyone else, it is only fare on all athletes who take weeks prep and get into show condition


----------



## jem123

Pscarb said:


> you live in wales correct??


No i dont. Sorry mate.

Used to, although i dont see how this has any bearing on the point i am making which is...

If the rules state that the overall winner of the Mr Wales can automatically qualify for the universe so be it. If the same does not apply for the Mr England contest (and it may do) and you feel this is unfair then perhaps it should be your english rep that you need to address with this issue.

NABBA Wales are just exercising their right to send their overall national champion to the universe.


----------



## big silver back

So Fit1 does the overall Mr Scotland, Mr Ireland and Mr England all get the same option as the overall Mr Wales winner? (sorry if you have explained this already and i've missed it in a previous post) I can see what Paul is gettin at but if thats the case there really is no arguement imo


----------



## bigsteve1974

CAN'T IT JUST BE LEFT THERE NOW I THINK EVERYONES POINT HAS BEEN FULLY EXPLAINED..... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## trs1

bigsteve1974 said:


> CAN'T IT JUST BE LEFT THERE NOW I THINK EVERYONES POINT HAS BEEN FULLY EXPLAINED..... :thumb:
> 
> Steve


NICE ONE STEVE, SANITY AT LAST. THANKS MIKE


----------



## fit1

At the Mr Scotland and Mr Ireland the answer is yes if the rep in those countries have paid to be a member of Nabba International they are entitled to send teams to both championships, in Wales we could send a full team but considering the standard at these 2 events we generally only qualify the overall winner as i think to win the overall Wales you have to be a good standard so wont look out of place at the World and Universe.

The Mr England is slightly different in that it is an open qualifier directly to the Universe so anyone in the UK can compete, qualification is up to the judges on the day for example in 2008 there were about 30 competitors in the show and 15 qualified for the Universe.

I hope this answers your question.

You looked good on stage at the Wales mate i hope you enjoyed it.

Steve hope your well, could not agree more think everything has been explained. Lets get back to using this thread to gee up and wish all the Welsh guys and girls all the best for Saturday.

See you all there.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

big silver back said:


> So Fit1 does the overall Mr Scotland, Mr Ireland and Mr England all get the same option as the overall Mr Wales winner? (sorry if you have explained this already and i've missed it in a previous post) I can see what Paul is gettin at but if thats the case there really is no arguement imo


The answer to the above is 'yes they would' if their Rep paid the Fee to join NABBA International!

Mike has explained that he pays for NABBA Wales to be a member, this allows Wales to be recognised as its own country in the Federation and can then enter their own team.

Mike gives this invite to the overall winner of the NABBA Wales to represent us (Wales) at the Universe.

As for the confusion or not by other members, i think it would be nicer for any disagreements or misunderstandings be sorted out in private and not on an open forum!

I too agree with bigSteve1974 and trs1, can this thread be left to fade away :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

fit1 said:


> At the Mr Scotland and Mr Ireland the answer is yes if the rep in those countries have paid to be a member of Nabba International they are entitled to send teams to both championships, in Wales we could send a full team but considering the standard at these 2 events we generally only qualify the overall winner as i think to win the overall Wales you have to be a good standard so wont look out of place at the World and Universe.
> 
> The Mr England is slightly different in that it is an open qualifier directly to the Universe so anyone in the UK can compete, qualification is up to the judges on the day for example in 2008 there were about 30 competitors in the show and 15 qualified for the Universe.
> 
> I hope this answers your question.
> 
> You looked good on stage at the Wales mate i hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> Steve hope your well, could not agree more think everything has been explained. Lets get back to using this thread to gee up and wish all the Welsh guys and girls all the best for Saturday.
> 
> See you all there.


Yes thanks mate i think thats put it to bed for everybody, like Steve said i think it should be laid to rest now :thumbup1:

Thanks for all your help at the Wales and yes i really enjoyed it, its quite an experience!! I think you got to do one to know what its all about. Next year im gonna take it a bit more serious and get a little help and advice with diet etc, i may even get a placing!! :laugh: Congrats on a brilliant show it seems to get better every year, can't wait till next year. If i see you at the britain on the weekend i'll come and say hello mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> The answer to the above is 'yes they would' if their Rep paid the Fee to join NABBA International!
> 
> Mike has explained that he pays for NABBA Wales to be a member, this allows Wales to be recognised as its own country in the Federation and can then enter their own team.
> 
> Mike gives this invite to the overall winner of the NABBA Wales to represent us (Wales) at the Universe.
> 
> As for the confusion or not by other members, i think it would be nicer for any disagreements or misunderstandings be sorted out in private and not on an open forum!
> 
> I too agree with bigSteve1974 and trs1, can this thread be left to fade away :thumbup1:


Agreed XL can't we all just get along!! :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974

Steve hope your well, could not agree more think everything has been explained. Lets get back to using this thread to gee up and wish all the Welsh guys and girls all the best for Saturday.

See you all there.


----------



## johnnyreid

here here gents nice to see that issue resolved and laid to rest....

as for the brits this weekend it will be a good experience for the likes of me who is competing first time ever... and my coach can't make it up so i'm coming up with my dad and that's it so Mike and Co it would be appreciated if i can get a little help when needed as i'm gonna be a little lost up there...

Prep hasn't gone too badly, today im sitting at about 95Kg and as a Jr that's pretty heavy, but i've made some improvements on the welsh, i think lol


----------



## 3752

jem123 said:


> If the rules state that the overall winner of the Mr Wales can automatically qualify for the universe so be it. If the same does not apply for the Mr England contest (and it may do) and you feel this is unfair then perhaps it should be your english rep that you need to address with this issue.
> 
> NABBA Wales are just exercising their right to send their overall national champion to the universe.





big silver back said:


> So Fit1 does the overall Mr Scotland, Mr Ireland and Mr England all get the same option as the overall Mr Wales winner? (sorry if you have explained this already and i've missed it in a previous post) I can see what Paul is gettin at but if thats the case there really is no arguement imo


this has been explained by Mike but is not my point obvouisly the point i am trying to make is falling on deaf ears so i will leave it.



XL BODIES LTD said:


> As for the confusion or not by other members, i think it would be nicer for any disagreements or misunderstandings be sorted out in private and not on an open forum!


Paul this is a discussion forum hence the discussion of this topic there is no bad feeling towards anybody.....and just for the hard of hearing or the plain stupid amongst you THERE IS NO BAD FEELINGS FROM ME TO ANYONE INVOLVED IN THIS THREAD....it was a question......so no need to take it to PM Paul


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> here here gents nice to see that issue resolved and laid to rest....
> 
> as for the brits this weekend it will be a good experience for the likes of me who is competing first time ever... and my coach can't make it up so i'm coming up with my dad and that's it so Mike and Co it would be appreciated if i can get a little help when needed as i'm gonna be a little lost up there...
> 
> Prep hasn't gone too badly, today im sitting at about 95Kg and as a Jr that's pretty heavy, but i've made some improvements on the welsh, i think lol


Once again good luck up there saturday mate, i'll be in the audience shouting for you and every other welsh boy and girl competeing. Good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## trs1

Just like to wish all the competitors who are competing at the britain on sat the best of luck. Especially the welsh contingent and my friend north of the border, fingers crossed mate you know you can do it.


----------



## 3752

fit1 said:


> At the Mr Scotland and Mr Ireland the answer is yes if the rep in those countries have paid to be a member of Nabba International they are entitled to send teams to both championships, in Wales we could send a full team but *considering the standard at these 2 events we generally only qualify the overall winner as i think to win the overall Wales you have to be a good standard so wont look out of place at the World and Universe*.
> 
> .


 Fit1 i hear a rumour whilst away on holiday that your taking Johnny Reid the junior to the Universe as well is this true?? i am a little surprised due to what you have said above and seeing as Johnny unfortunately did not qualify at the British....obviously this is in the best interest for Wales :whistling:


----------



## johnnyreid

Pscarb said:


> Fit1 i hear a rumour whilst away on holiday that your taking Johnny Reid the junior to the Universe as well is this true?? i am a little surprised due to what you have said above and seeing as Johnny unfortunately did not qualify at the British....obviously this is in the best interest for Wales :whistling:


You make me laugh Paul, infact mate im doing NABBA england hopefully qualifiyng me for the universe.... (although if i do qualify through england im going to rep wales as i am well within my rights to do so!!)

Have a nice day butty!!


----------



## 3752

Johnny don't speak to me in this way, if you read my post you will see that i heard a rumour and asked if it was true nothing was implied towards you in any way but if you want to make this a personal thing between me and you then we can.....


----------



## Need-valid-info

ohhhhhh its on like donkeyyyyy kongggggg!


----------



## fit1

Talk about spit your dummy out.

Whats wrong with Johnny,s reply other than he answered it before me.


----------



## 3752

Fit1 if we want to talk about spitting a dummy out mate then i am sure you can give me pointers......

again we have a guys from wales thinking that i am having a go when if you idiots read the post i asked a question and i get a reply back making it sound like i am haveing a go.....at the fukcing welsh jesus guys not everyone is picking on you....


----------



## fit1

Paul all he did was answer your question, i see nothing in his reply insinuating you having a go ( but im probably one of those idiots your talking about ) you came back as if your his dad with, Johnny dont speak to me in this way,


----------



## johnnyreid

I've had enough of this, listen Paul in no way was this a personal issue, no more than a difference of opinion...... infact i'd like you to know i was within my rights to take Mike's offer of a place straight in the universe but to prove that i am worthy of that place off my own back I have decided to do the england (hoping i don't **** up like i did in the brits)..... can this please be laid to rest and if you and Mike have any question with regards to qualification i don't see why a simple civilized phonecall wouldn't suffice.

nice 1


----------



## bigsteve1974

johnnyreid said:


> I've had enough of this, listen Paul in no way was this a personal issue, no more than a difference of opinion...... infact i'd like you to know i was within my rights to take Mike's offer of a place straight in the universe but to prove that i am worthy of that place off my own back I have decided to do the england (hoping i don't **** up like i did in the brits)..... can this please be laid to rest and if you and Mike have any question with regards to qualification i don't see why a simple civilized phonecall wouldn't suffice.
> 
> nice 1


johnny... good post.. this is getting bit out of hand.. i think Paul is referring to the way that you put that message across... it does sound fairly cocky... and i dont think paul understands the word Butty... this is a welsh thing.? :whistling: .

from what i can gather is paul was Told that you were invited to do the Universe... but didnt get top 6 in the brits..which the top 6 of the brits qualify.. but out of the wood work there seems to be people just going into the Universe... when didnt place at the brits... which doesnt make sense as you will be up against the best in Europe...you see what i mean...

steve


----------



## 3752

fit1 said:


> ( but im probably one of those idiots your talking about ),


 I have never called you an idiot as i don't believe you to be one Mike i have always respected you as a rep and judge but the way this has been handled is disappointing to me....



johnnyreid said:


> infact i'd like you to know i was within my rights to take Mike's offer of a place straight in the universe


i have said this many times on this thread although many are opting to miss the point that my issue is not with the athlete it is with the qualification procedure.....Mike has clearly pointed out more than once that he takes the overall winner to the universe because the standard is so high only the overall winner warrants a bye to the Uni others from Wales would need to qualify at the 2 shows those in England can qualify at.........then i now here that not only have you but others have got a bye through to the Uni although non placed top 6 at the Brits....so i am sure you can see how this is confusing......



johnnyreid said:


> but to prove that i am worthy of that place off my own back I have decided to do the england (hoping i don't **** up like i did in the brits).....


this is admiral of you can i ask if you do not qualify at the England will you still go with Mikes offer??



johnnyreid said:


> can this please be laid to rest and if you and Mike have any question with regards to qualification i don't see why a simple civilized phone call wouldn't suffice.
> 
> nice 1


if you look at my post you will see it was a civilised post i heard a rumour and asked if it was true? please point out where in that original post was not civilised??



bigsteve1974 said:


> johnny... good post.. this is getting bit out of hand.. i think Paul is referring to the way that you put that message across... it does sound fairly cocky... and i dont think paul understands the word Butty... this is a welsh thing.? :whistling: .
> 
> from what i can gather is paul was Told that you were invited to do the Universe... but didnt get top 6 in the brits..which the top 6 of the brits qualify.. but out of the wood work there seems to be people just going into the Universe... when didnt place at the brits... which doesnt make sense as you will be up against the best in Europe...you see what i mean...
> 
> steve


thank god someone has got some sense.....and yes Steve it was the term Batty i took offence to as i thought this was an insult....

guys it is not a case of this being laid to rest as it effects so many guys who compete....this is a discussion board if you do not like the subject do not post.....now Mike has to do what is best for wales this is his job but no one can deny that it looks like if a competitor from wales does not make the grade at say the Welsh champs (overall winner) or the Brits then they can just get a bye to the biggest and hardest Show in the NABBA calender it is not a dig at any one at all.....now i wonder if the attitude would change if those from wales could only qualify at the Wales show?? just a thought


----------



## big silver back

I think posts are like txts, its easy to take them the wrong way. Johnny is a nice guy and did'nt mean anything offensive Paul its just his opinion. I hope he can produce the goods at the England and qualify for the Universe because hes capable of being so much better than he was at the British. Good luck Johnny mate.


----------



## fit1

Hi guys let me see if i can clear this up once and for all, the main question seems to be on Welsh qualification for the Universe, before i start i must point out that as Paul have highlighted in his question on page 10 i have said we generally qualify the overall winner i havnt said we only qualify the overall, as with the England any athletes i qualify for the Universe is down to the judges on the day, on my panel of judges for the Welsh Championships there are 3 international judges who i rely on for there recommendations for the Universe.

I dont think i need to explain the International thing again as its been explained earlier in the thread, needless to say Nabba Wales is a member of Nabba International so therefor can send a team to any international event which includes Worlds and Universe. Generally unless turnout and quality is very bad the overall winner qualifies for the Britain, Universe and Worlds any other invites are discussed with the afore mentioned judges. Last year 2008 the recommendation by the judges was that we invite the overall to the Universe and World which we did therefore Lee Callaghan had the invites, Lee did the Worlds and the Britain where he did very well he chose not to do the Universe, if it was just up to me to be honest i would have also invited Steve fairchild, Tony Seabourne, Darren Poole but at the end of the day i must have respect for the judges i rely on because i dont get a good look at athletes on stage myself as im usually busy back stage or sorting stuff out.

This year 2009 the same format was followed in that i relied on feed back from the same 3 judges, the turnout and standard was very high, everyone will know who they picked for the Britain as thats come and gone. The overall winner was also invited to the Universe and Worlds, as we all know that was Wayne Jones, Wayne for his own reasons did not go to the Britain and Worlds but is doing the Universe. The 3 international judges also recommended that i consider invites to the Universe for 4 other athletes these were Natalie Jakomis trained figure, Wayne Keene class 3, Phil Spooner class 1 and Johnny Reed the Junior, as the Universe is not until later in the year i dont rush these invites out as i do like to see athletes support the UK by doing the Britain so usually i approach these athletes at the Britain. This is how it works guys nothing underhand nobody creaping out the woodwork or getting special buys for the Universe, no bending or breaking rules. Again as above if it was just up to me i think i might have also invited Lee Callaghan,Rod Knight (qualified at brits so is going) and possibly John Young in o/50(had the pleasure of talking to John at the brits what a delightfull guy) but again i have to trust my judges.The problem i have is once the judges have recommended an invite i think it would also be wrong of me not to pass the invite on, it is then up to the athlete if he or she thinks there wasting there time taking up the invite.

Bodybuilding is still a minority sport all im trying to do is give more athletes the chance to do these shows and especially try to encourage youngsters new to the sport like Johnny who are our future Misters.

All the best Mike.


----------



## 3752

Mike to be fair mate this is by far the best post you have made on the subject and clears everything up in the way of qualification for your Welsh team to the Universe i am a little confused to why you never mentioned it earlier but hey as you have said you had your reasons.....

my discussion on this thread was never aimed at any one individual those who know me know that i am all for the sport and making it fair.....i have nothing against Wales either again those who know me know this only to well.

i still feel that the England should be closed to only those from England though this would make it fair for all as it would give the equal amount of qualifications shows for everyone.....i believe this was its intention when it was set up by Sully's dad back in the day....

i admire anyone who steps on the stage no matter there placings i have qualified for the universe 3 times but decided that because i have not placed in the top 2 in Britain then i am not worthy to go up against the best in the world (Mr Universe) this is my personal view on it this should not deter others though from going to the Universe for the experience.

i hope to compete at the Universe next year and if all goes well i should do.....

Mike your input on this board is valued and as i have said i hold you in high regard as a rep and a judge non of what i have said in this thread has meant to be a personal attack.

as silver back has mentioned there are no emotions whilst posting threads so posts come out black and white.....just remember guys this is a discussion forum and all aspects of the sport are open for discussion just as this issue has been as far as i am concerned Mike has answered my questions to s a degree and i am satisfied.


----------

